# Big boy Max needs a home 2 1/2yr old. MARYLAND



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm posting this for a friend of the family who has a 2 1/2yr old purebred german shepherd named max who they need to find a home for. The current owners adopted Max from the original owner who purchased him in hopes to have him certified to work with him at the prison. Max failed the training course because he was "not aggressive enough" to be a prison dog and so the original owner decided he had no use for him and gave him to the current owners. The wife runs a day care out of her house and her husband works all day each day away from home and theyve determind its to hard to take proper care of him because of their schedules so their looking for a new home for him. They said as much as they dont want to do it, they are going to give him up within the month if they cant find a home for him. He's great with kids, adults and does well with other animals also. He also knows a number of commands from him prison training days. I would take him in if I could but its just not possible right now with the puppy and other dogs. They called and told my girlfriend and I about this yesterday so I'm just trying to get the word out quick so he finds a home!



Max is in Smithsburg, MD



Message me if your interested and I'll get you their phone number!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He is beautiful. I can't imagine someone wouldn't snatch him up.


----------



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)

I really hope someone does!


----------



## katgreen (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope he finds a great home!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I sent you a PM. Our rescue group was contacted by someone looking for a dog as a possible service dog candidate for a very young boy. This dog just might be the ticket.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Keeping fingers and Paws crossed for Max to go to his foever home .


----------



## chuckh (Nov 20, 2011)

Well we got in touch with the breeder we got Zeus from and they had some one in mind. So as of yesterday Max found his new home


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Great news for Max!


----------



## JWC (Feb 8, 2012)

*We want MAX!*

Please give me a call I am interested. We have a Belgian Malinois female and she lost her male buddy Nitro to a serious illness. Good home and will provide references. 410-463-2810 

Thanks

Jack


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack,

I sent you a PM. I believe this dog has been adopted. I sent you a link to an 8 month old GSD puppy at the Montgomery County Humane Society. It is a male. Thought you might be interested.


----------



## JWC (Feb 8, 2012)

Thank you! I am new to this thread, did you email that link?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Jack, I did send you a PM, but I don't think the link works. Last I checked, the puppy still appeared on the website. That may not be UTD. You could call the shelter to check. Google the Montgomery County Humane Society in Rockville, MD.

Most rescues also courtesy post owner surrenders, so you might want to watch out for those too. Always great GSDs looking for homes.

Good luck!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Male German Shepherd

Just saw this GSD on Baltimore Craigslist.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> Male German Shepherd
> 
> Just saw this GSD on Baltimore Craigslist.


I don't think this is the same dog.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL! No Rosa. That isn't the same dog. Max was already rehomed and the new poster came in late interested in him. He is in Maryland too, so I was trying to point him in the direction of some local GSDs I seen that needed homes. 

Sorry for the confusion.
Jan


----------

